# Frecuencia y configuracion del control remoto de un garage



## renga73 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hola, se me desconfiguro el control remoto q abre y cierra el garage. Le comento q tiene una especie de tornillo q gira y ahi se regula la frecuencia con la q trabaja el tranmisor y el receptor. Ahora alguno sabe a q frecuencia trabajan y q nesecito para saber colocarla en esa frecuencia, porque estuve toquteando el tornillo este y a veces anda a veces no, y ahora ya ni anda, y movi tanto el tornillo del control remoto como el de la caja principal q vendria a ser el receptor.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

deja tranquilo uno de los dos (caja principal)
comprate o fabricate un palillo, perdon un destornillador de plastico.
ponte a 1 m del receptor he intenta sintonizalo.
una vez sintonizado
ponte a 10 m y reajusta con mucho cuidado y lentamente y te deberia funcionar.

Frecuencia, tienes frecuencimetro de 433 Mhz


----------



## renga73 (Jun 9, 2006)

El problema es q ya movi mucho la regulacion tanto de los controles como el de la caja principal y no lo puedo embocar para sintonizarlo. No hay algun aparato q me detecte la sontonia en la q estoy??


----------

